# Book Note



## GouRonin (Dec 8, 2001)

I was reading a book the other day named, "Martial Arts Madness" written by a Glenn Morris. In it he named Ernesto Presas as one of the best Escrima practitioners he came across.

The rest of his book was pretty fruity but I thought it was interesting that the Presas name was mentioned.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 28, 2002)

The Professor's blue book may be purchased inexpensivley here; search for "arnis".


----------

